# SOG seal pup



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Heard good things about this knife, and after looking at it at Wally World...., well, I now have another knife! Guns,bows,knives..., ts an addiction. What impressed me about this knife was the razor sharp edge right out of the box, the neat sheath with pouch for sharpener/fire steel.The blade just "feels" like good steel (does that make any damn sense ? ) What I dont care for is the serrated edge, if not for that it would be perfect in my book. I bought it thinking it would be the perfect knife for a backpack bow elk hunt this coming fall. My question for any that have experience with this knife, does it hold an edge well, and does it sharpen well? Lets hear you're feedback


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

SOG Specialty Knives & Tools E37-N SEAL Pup Elite, Straight Edge, Satin - Amazon.com

Is this the one?

I haven't owned one but I like stainless steel blades, they won't hold an edge like carbon steel but they are super easy to touch up. A small Arkansas black would be a good stone for it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya gotta love the way a Pup feels in your hand. I've had two, and given them both away to guys who didn't exactly have budgets to get a quality knife when they were starting out. They are go to guys, so I felt better with them having the blade.

I'll have another soon. I really do need to stop giving away knives, lolo.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I own three SOG Seal Pup knives (two standard and one Elite version). These knives are excellent survival knives. They are the perfect size for multiple uses (cutting, field dressing game, eating utensil, self-defense, shaving tinder for fires, etc.) and are very high quality knives.

They are a smaller version of the SOG SEAL Team knives, which are outstanding knives, and passed the extensive selection process for the SEAL Teams, hence the name.

The steel is excellent and retains an edge even under very hard use.

You can get a stick sharpener for the serrated portion. I prefer a serrated section on blades - great for slashing rope or lines.

The blades are also powder coated so they withstand weather, salt water corrosion, etc. without rusting or pitting. And they wipe clean quickly when skinning game.

The handles survive the twist-off and drop-test breakage standards, and fit in your hand perfectly, and also fit smaller hands.

I own a lot of knives. But these knives are the ones I have chosen for my BOBs because they are really perfect for survival usage.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

I got 2 one in my BOB the outher in my EDC with the sog power molty tool out of all the knives and molty tools I have I love sog when SHTF I will only be trusting my SOG put them threw hell and they stand up to the beating got a friend that's a army ranger over seas right now he's the one that got me hooked on sog it's all he uses and his life depends on his tools working and that's all the convincing I needed to start bying sog


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

The sog powerassist multi-tool is also amazing woks great and the cutters on the you have no problem cutting threw a coin with them with little effort because of the gearing on it I've ha mine for 3 years now use it all the time and still kicks just as much ass as the day I got it


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

You cant go wrong with the Seal Pup.......My son has one and I just picked one up.........I actually picked it up on sale at knife center.com on sale for $39.99 about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> SOG Specialty Knives & Tools E37-N SEAL Pup Elite, Straight Edge, Satin - Amazon.com
> 
> Is this the one?
> 
> I haven't owned one but I like stainless steel blades, they won't hold an edge like carbon steel but they are super easy to touch up. A small Arkansas black would be a good stone for it.


No, its not the elite, just "seal pup" , I like that elite even better though. I guess I can get used to the serrrated blade, but would rather just have smooth. I cant wait to put this knife to work. Got the bear grylls sharpener and a firesteel to go in the pouch, put a paracord lanyard on it, and will probably do some paracord wrap on the sheath. That an small fanny pack with a compass, map,space blanket bivy and some wetfire tinder should be a good survival kit. I'm trying for ultralight, this old man dont climb mountains as good as he used to.


----------



## Pepper77 (Feb 11, 2013)

hold a parry blade.... nothing else you will ever want .


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Ya gotta love the way a Pup feels in your hand. I've had two, and given them both away to guys who didn't exactly have budgets to get a quality knife when they were starting out. They are go to guys, so I felt better with them having the blade.
> 
> I'll have another soon. I really do need to stop giving away knives, lolo.


And........I have a new one.


----------

